# How realistic is a fully working pure ICS rom?



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Right now I have a galaxy nexus and I am really enjoying the "pure android". I have a few problems with it so I am thinking of upgrading to one x. However, I am feeling that it'd be a downgrade software wise. I think pure ICS is way way more beautiful and polished than sense 4. 
I have never had a non-nexus phone so I don't know. But based on the track record of previous htc phones, how long do you think it would take the community to come up with a fully working non-sense ICS rom? Is it ever gonna be as complete as stock rom or are there certain libraries/proprietary drivers that we'll never have access to?
Note that this is NOT A ETA REQUEST. I just want to know as much as I can before I spend 700 on a new phone.


----------



## dwd3885 (Jan 4, 2012)

I Would think after an unlocked bootloader and HTC giving out the ICS source code, an AOSP-style ROM will be released. It's only a matter of time.

Don't buy a phone based on what custom ROMs are available though. You have to like the stock experience first. If you don't, then you'll be kicking yourself until a ROM comes out you do like.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

dwd3885 said:


> I Would think after an unlocked bootloader and HTC giving out the ICS source code, an AOSP-style ROM will be released. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Don't buy a phone based on what custom ROMs are available though. You have to like the stock experience first. If you don't, then you'll be kicking yourself until a ROM comes out you do like.


I thought OEMs don't release source! Do you mean the proprietary files? 
I don't hate sense 4 that much, but looking at the reviews it seems to me that stock ics is much better designed than sense.


----------



## rajitsingh (Mar 5, 2012)

Very realistic : http://android.modaco.com/topic/353643-discussion-cyanogenmod-9-boot-graphics-bluetooth-wifi-working/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> I thought OEMs don't release source! Do you mean the proprietary files?
> I don't hate sense 4 that much, but looking at the reviews it seems to me that stock ics is much better designed than sense.


They give out the Kernel, nothing more. If your One X does not have LTE, then the chances of it getting some form of unadulterated AOSP quickly is near 100%. With LTE, then it will most likely take a while like it did on the Thunderbolt and people will complain it's not perfect along the way as the RIL had to be redone as it's outside the Kernel


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm struggling with this too. I like the One X but the LTE Galaxy Nexus spoiled me. The One X has some hardware upgrades for sure. The camera takes way better pictures. But its so locked down I don't know when or if I would be able to flash other Roms. After using AOKP I will miss not having that. I actually like how the GN has software buttons too. I am tempted to just return it and wait for another device that is not so locked down. The Galaxy 3 came to mind. But if that comes to the US not until the summer and with the same S4 processor as the LTE One X I might as well keep this since I can enjoy it for a few months extra.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

I came from the galaxy nexus and don't miss it at all. The funny thing is, is that if sense 4.0 was a downloadable rom I bet a lot of people would think it was great. It seems that dissing sense is the cool thing to do these days...much like dissing Apple. The One X will be unlocked shortly...just a matter of time, but I'm loving it as is. The screen and battery life are such a huge upgrade that it's well worth it to jump ship...at least for me it was. I am not in a lte area and getting between 5 1/2 and 6 hours screen on time. The most I ever got on my nexus was just over 4...and that was heavily undervolting with aftermarket kernels etc. No mods really necessary on this phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The Rezound has been out for nearly 6 months and still does not have a public and realistic option for s-off 

Doesn't mean it won't ever, it just means it could be a while for anyone using HTC devices to get s-off these days.


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

yarly said:


> The Rezound has been out for nearly 6 months and still does not have a public and realistic option for s-off
> 
> Doesn't mean it won't ever, it just means it could be a while for anyone using HTC devices to get s-off these days.


This used to be true until recently. The Rezound does have a way to get s-off. It was released recently. Either way, it took a long time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you mean the "paper clip" method, it's just kind of depressing it's come to having to do such things


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

It is still S-off. Should it be that way? No. Its wrong it has to be this way. But that is the way it has to be. My point was only that s-off did happen for the HTC Rezound. Maybe the LTE One X will get s-off faster. But it is a chance you take. I am leaning towards waiting for a more friendly device. 
The majority of the people who buy smartphones do not even bother to flash roms. And for them, the LTE One X is great device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks for all the answers everyone. I'd completely forgot about this thread.

So how about the quad core version? that has official s-off already right?
One more Q: I know that if you use HTC's unlock tool you're voiding your warranty. But do they really enforce that rule (for example if the issue has nothing to do with root)?


----------



## Deadsmile (Jan 5, 2012)

For the moment there is still no S-OFF, but apparently there is progress in the direction (there is a thread about it on XDA)
Normally they will have to proove that the problem is software related (An overheating problem could be bothsides, but if they can proove it comes from over-clocking, then it's yor fault...)
In europe, if I remember well, if they can't proove it's your fault, they have to repair it.
The safest would be to not overclock or play with the hardware. As long as you just flash mainstream custom roms everything should be fine


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jun 29, 2012)

We have CyanogenMod 9 ROM, its almost fully working, just issues with wifi direct and the CRT animation, thats it 

We also have a pretty darn stable CyanogenMod 10 ROM too  It may not be on RootzWiki, just google it


----------

